# What Internet Browser do you use?



## Eagle9615 (Nov 16, 2013)

I use Chrome.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

delphi367 said:


> That's IE 6, which is the worst version of IE ever. Second of all, it doesn't have all those toolbars by default. I could easily overload Firefox by installing a bunch of pointless plugins, too. That's not a valid argument. Here's what IE looks like today:


1775 unread E mails??!?!? wtf
are those on a gmail account? :kitteh:
perhaps you found non google email sites using bing. :tongue:


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Tzara said:


> 1775 unread E mails??!?!? wtf


Lot's of Nigerian princes in dire need to secure their fortune and will share that fortune with just a little assistance.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Lot's of Nigerian princes in dire need to secure their fortune and will share that fortune with just a little assistance.


Lets not forget all the fantastic erection and the weight loss medicine

disclaimer: The medicine is fantastic, not the erection.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

Tzara said:


> 1775 unread E mails??!?!? wtf
> are those on a gmail account? :kitteh:
> perhaps you found non google email sites using bing. :tongue:


Well, actually that's just an old Yahoo account that I've had for years. Southwestern Bell (now AT&T) gave it to me, and I've just kept using it ever since.

I never really clean it out, because there's a lot of old e-mails that contain passwords and junk I don't want to lose. I know, I'm lazy.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Chrome, with Adblocker plus.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

*Chrome!!


*I'm very satisfied with Chrome now. I have used Firefox and Aurora before, and of course Internet Explorer when I barely knew what internet was, but I never liked Explorer, it was too slow and boring.

Plus, I both use Safari and Chrome on my phone. Each one is different.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Firefox v27 with: 
- Ghostery
- Adblock Plus
- WOT
- X-notifier
- ESCape From Them GIFs
- Dictionary Extension
- Reddit Enhancement Suite

Didn't really enjoy Chrome's UI (nor Firefox's default; I use "Aero Improved"), so I never made the change.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

I use opera, a very unpopular browser it seems.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

bollocks said:


> I use opera, a very unpopular browser it seems.


I've used Opera in the past. It isn't too bad overall.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I used Opera for many years, but many sites were not compatible so now I use Chrome.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Firefox


----------



## 01010 (Dec 15, 2013)

Browser: The latest version of Mozilla Firefox
Reason: All of it's appearance is just perfect for me, and many security reasons. Don't love any of Chrome's appearance.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Firefox... The spirit of open source + Relatively outdated yet functional user interface + Extensions


----------



## RosettaStoned (Mar 11, 2014)

Firefox, though I'm a little upset by Opera not being an option.


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

Red Panda said:


> I used Opera for many years, but many sites were not compatible so now I use Chrome.


Same, but I changed because they moved over to using a WebKit engine - the new versions don't do it for me and lost out on quite a few things I liked (like the interface for example) so I moved to Chrome. I don't really like Chrome, though, but I dislike Firefox even more, so.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

Internet Explorer....the windows 8 version is actually pretty flawless actually.

use it because t's kind of pointless having this operating system and not actually sing it.
it has none of the fluffy or any of the other stuff that I never use. Another thing that's nice is that pop-ups are literally impossible, they just open a new tab without any priority to it.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Chrome. All the time.


----------



## Lolalee (Mar 12, 2014)

Chrome


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

mozilla because it runs the programmes and videos I need for uni better than the others.


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

AddictiveMuse said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised
> Silly xSFJs


Nah, we're too practical for that 

I use Chrome :tongue:


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Google Chrome


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

I use Google Chrome.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Google...


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I've heard lots of nice things about Chrome, and a lot of you guys use it, but I'm afraid of Google completely owning my internet experience. I know there's no escaping Google, but I can at least pretend by not using a Google-created web browser.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Vivaldi, under the suggestion of @snowbell

its really really good


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Sygma said:


> Vivaldi, under the suggestion of @snowbell
> 
> its really really good


Hey, now——that note-taking feature looks pretty useful!


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> Hey, now——that note-taking feature looks pretty useful!


it has a lot of little things which makes it pretty great, and the customisation also is ace


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Safari for my own stuff. I like its bookmarking system. 

At my internship I’m using Chrome because our web app doesn’t display properly on Safari.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I use Internet explorer with certain add-ons that I like. It feels like home.
> I don't like the layout of google chrome, it's too simplistic, the top bar is just tabs, I need a menu bar and an extensive list of settings to tamper with.


I agree with myself four years ago. Though I no longer use Internet Explorer because it is terrible at rendering pages. I think I mainly used it because it was accessible on every computer that I encountered and I wanted to be consistent. I use Firefox 52 extended support release with add-ons that force a more legacy appearance.

I like to have a menu bar and I want to see the full URL with the protocol. Some configurations need to be chanced to ensure these qualities are met. All of the functionality is hidden behind shortcut keys that nobody knows about. Chrome is more compliant with the latest web standards, but this usually doesn't matter.

I also dislike Chrome's failure to integrate with the native skins of the underlying operating system. Google has a passion for its Android look, which I dislike.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Mostly Firefox because Google is evil and Firefox has a cute icon.


----------



## Atomic Rei (Jun 21, 2018)

There are actually still modern humans who use IE? :computer:


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Google Chrome > Internet Explorer, even though my laptop just so desperately wants me to use the updated version of Internet Explorer, and I'm just sitting here like, "nope!" I used to go on Firefox all the time though, and I only go on Safari for my iPhone.


----------



## Carmen Sandiego (Jun 22, 2018)

I've never tried Safari, but have the others downloaded. I use Chrome most of the time.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Atomic Rei said:


> There are actually still modern humans who use IE? :computer:


Yes it's called corporate America.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

safari


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Firefox for general browsing and Google related accounts.
Chrome for facebook and a couple of other sites.
Opera for porn.
Safari and Seamonkey as backup in case some nasty stuff kill one of the others.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Lynx is the oldest web browser still in development.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

I use Firefox. :happy:

Who doesn't want to use a fox on fire? :kitteh:

heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Opera for desktop and Chrome for phone


----------

